# [Sterling's March 2014 Trip Report] Up Country Delight



## Kauai Kid (Feb 21, 2014)

*Maui Trip*

Any Tuggers on Maui 23 Feb-15 March?

Send us a PM and we'll watch the sunset with a Mai Tai.


Sterling


----------



## slip (Feb 21, 2014)

Have a great time Sterling. Let us know how they are coming with the
Walkway work at the Schooner. Man, I wish I was going.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Feb 22, 2014)

*VOG on Maui*

VOG=Volcanic Smog

Talked with Bunny at the Maui Schooner this afternoon and she said the VOG from the Big Island is supposed to be pretty bad this weekend.

The Hawaii Tourism Bureau never talks about this health issue.

Will see first hand how bad it is on Monday.

Sterling


----------



## artringwald (Feb 22, 2014)

Vog does make some pretty sunsets though. I took this last week in Wailea.


----------



## Dandc3 (Feb 22, 2014)

*VOG*



Kauai Kid said:


> VOG=Volcanic Smog
> 
> Talked with Bunny at the Maui Schooner this afternoon and she said the VOG from the Big Island is supposed to be pretty bad this weekend.
> 
> ...


Please let us know.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 22, 2014)

A few years ago when we were on the BI it was extremely bad.  Bad enough to affect anybody with even the mildest breathing difficulty. Also significant vegetation damage on the SW side of the island from Punalu'u to HOVE.


----------



## slip (Feb 23, 2014)

We experienced it on the Big Island a few years ago. Didn't really affect us but
It was noticeable. Didn't have any on Mauai in December. Let us know how the 
Trips going Sterling.


----------



## DonM (Feb 23, 2014)

Kauai Kid said:


> VOG=Volcanic Smog
> 
> ...The Hawaii Tourism Bureau never talks about this health issue.



Realistically, If you were a member of this Bureau, would you highlight this or any other problem???


----------



## jsfletch (Feb 23, 2014)

It's been voggy here in KoOlina for the past 3-4 days. Yesterday I had breathing issues and had to drink a number Mai Tai's to get thru the night. Today, (this AM) it's bright and clear and no vog in sight. Don't know what I'm going to with all that left over Mai Tai mix.


----------



## slip (Feb 23, 2014)

If Mai Tai's help the affects of VOG then maybe I am affected by it every time
I go to Hawaii.


----------



## humuhumu nukunukuapua'a (Feb 23, 2014)

DonM said:


> Realistically, If you were a member of this Bureau, would you highlight this or any other problem???



Not only the Maui Visitors Bureau, but ALSO the Maui News (the only Maui newspaper) never prints any mention of VOG, despite the fact that it's daily weather page has an extensive amount of weather specifics, detailed tide tables for 3-4 parts of Maui, temps and rainfall for many island areas, etc.  VOG does often hang around for several days.  It seems to me that the local newspaper should feel a formal obligation to report about VOG conditions, on behalf of its local island readership...BUT IT DOES NOT!

Wife and I often notice that Maui visitors mention that the haze is obscuring views, but virtually none of them are aware that what they are really affected by is the volcanic sulphur fumes blowing from the Kilauea volcano.  Maui, Lanai, and Molokai are the "other" islands closest to the Big Island and are affected, but I don't know how bad it gets on Oahu (next closest).

While we are on Maui, we frequently note VOG haze, but there is never any mention in Maui News or Honolulu Advertiser about it.  My wife and I are not bothered by it, but we do enjoy the extra special colors it causes in some sunsets.


----------



## slabeaume (Feb 24, 2014)

Will be there then in 2015!


----------



## DonM (Feb 24, 2014)

humuhumu nukunukuapua'a said:


> Not only the Maui Visitors Bureau, but ALSO the Maui News (the only Maui newspaper) never prints any mention of VOG, despite the fact that it's daily weather page has an extensive amount of weather specifics, detailed tide tables for 3-4 parts of Maui, temps and rainfall for many island areas, etc.  VOG does often hang around for several days.  It seems to me that the local newspaper should feel a formal obligation to report about VOG conditions, on behalf of its local island readership...BUT IT DOES NOT!



The news is certainly a different story- they should be reporting this info.

I've heard that the VOG doesn't really effect the north shore. I understand that the prevailing winds whip the VOG south from the volcano then north hugging the western coast. Any truth to this?

don


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 24, 2014)

I guess I have been really lucky.  We spend a lot of time on Maui and I have only noticed VOG one day.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 24, 2014)

Here are a couple of pictures taken in August 2008 of the VOG from the volcano, both taken near the Jaggar Museum.

The first shows the VOG emission from the fumarole that was active at that time.  This is looking north; you can see the plume starting to hug the ground as it moves to the SW, toward Punalu'u, with the prevailing wind.






The second, below, is looking westerly at Mauna Loa.  The VOG is continuing to hug the ground and is spreading out as it moves.  Note that the top of Mauna Loa is completely obscured.  That cloud is directly over the Mamalahoa Highway coming up from Punalu'u.  






The primary air pollutant in the VOG is sulfur dioxide.   

We were on a tour bus with about 60 people on this trip.  Well over half of the people on the bus were wheezing and gasping as we made the climb.

For those who might be interested, here's a closeup of the fumarole:


----------



## Kauai Kid (Feb 25, 2014)

*Exciting Trip on AA7  DFW-OGG*

Comfortable, roomy seats, great service, with an exciting mid trip entertainment.

All of a sudden there is screaming, help, help, banging on doors, more screaming, pleading, etc.

A claustrophic passenger got trapped in the rest room because the inside door handle fell off and he didn't have sense enough to reattach it to get out.

Poor guy was given oxygen.


Sterling


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 25, 2014)

Had to stop laughing to type, "How long was he trapped?"


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 25, 2014)

I was at the park the last week of January, and the plume was much larger. You can't get near the crater anymore, as the road around it is closed right by the Jagger Museum. The glow of the crater is beautiful at night. Very impressive. The ranger said this was the only time that there have been two eruptions going at the same time at the park - one at Halema'uma'a and the other at Pu'u 'O'o.

Here's a picture of what the Halema'uma'u in your pictures looks like as of February 1. It is a picture at dusk from the Hawaiian Volcano Observatory.







(This is not my own image. I don't know how to make it appear smaller if I just want to point to the source URL.)


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 25, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> Had to stop laughing to type, "How long was he trapped?"



I did not find this to be at all funny.  It would have been terrifying to someone with his problem.


----------



## barefootnAR (Feb 25, 2014)

How does the place look?  Are you in A bldg enjoying the whales?
We won't arrive until Sept, have fun.


----------



## barefootnAR (Feb 25, 2014)

DonM.. The VOG will affect South Maui (Waliea & Kihei) then the central valley (Ma'alalea). then it works it's way up the west side. Depending on how long the the Kona Weather holds or blows will determine how much of the island is affected. The regular trade winds blow it out so pray for trade winds.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 26, 2014)

barefootnAR said:


> DonM.. The VOG will affect South Maui (Waliea & Kihei) then the central valley (Ma'alalea). then it works it's way up the west side. Depending on how long the the Kona Weather holds or blows will determine how much of the island is affected. The regular trade winds blow it out so pray for trade winds.



Correct. When the trade winds are blowing the VOG gets pushed out to the east. Under Kona conditions the VOG will move northward. And because Kona winds are gentle, there will  be relatively little dispersion.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Feb 27, 2014)

*Great Whale Watch*

Had a great whale watch tour with Aloha Blue Charters yesterday our of Maalea Harbor slip 37 808-249-2583.  Upwards of 80 whales seen with many mama's and calves.  Had to stop several times because of being mugged by whales closer than 100 yards.  One cow even let her calf get close to the boat.  Usually mama would be closest to the boat thus shielding her calf.

Boat has hydrophones so we all heard the whale songs.

The boat does not have props but uses water jets for propulsion so there is no danger to whales or divers.

Afterwards we ate at Buzz's Restaurant overlooking the Harbor.  Got there about 330 pm during happy hour with 50% off on drinks and 20% off on the lunch menu.  Great food and ambience with superb service.

Both 5* in our book.

Sterling


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 27, 2014)

Very cool.  I hope to see some when we visit Hawaii next time.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 27, 2014)

Was the water choppy?  I cannot eat after a whale watch because I get terribly seasick.  Rick never feels that way, and I wouldn't miss a whale watch, even for a bout of nausea.  

So I love to go.  But eating afterward would be tough.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 27, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Was the water choppy?  I cannot eat after a whale watch because I get terribly seasick.  Rick never feels that way, and I wouldn't miss a whale watch, even for a bout of nausea.
> 
> So I love to go.  But eating afterward would be tough.



We went on a whale watch out of Maalaea Harbor 3 weeks and the boat was rolling enough that it was difficult to walk and appear sober. The captain said that Maalaea is one of the windiest harbors in the country. I can see why since it's at the end of a valley between two volcanoes. Whale watch cruises out of Lahaina are probably more likely to be smoother.


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 27, 2014)

Any suggestions on trips out of Kauai?

Sue


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 27, 2014)

It was better out of Lahaina last year.  I am hoping to go at least once in March out of Lahaina.  

On Kauai, I have only gone whale watching out of the boat dock on the south side of the island.  What is that name?  I don't remember.  Nawiliwili?


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 27, 2014)

Kauai Kid said:


> Afterwards we ate at Buzz's Restaurant overlooking the Harbor.  Got there about 330 pm during happy hour with 50% off on drinks and 20% off on the lunch menu.  Great food and ambience with superb service.
> 
> Both 5* in our book.
> 
> Sterling



Interesting.  We ate at Buzz's once and never again.  It was mediocre food and very overpriced when we were there.  Your discount probably eliminated the overpriced aspect.  Maybe we were there on a bad day, or maybe you just got very lucky.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 27, 2014)

Never tried Buzz's and definitely will try it next month.  I love Kimo's in Lahaina, and I compare every experience with them.  Maybe not fair of me.  

We are bringing my stepdad along this time.  He hates all fish, even shrimp, and he is 80, so too old to change his ways.  I hope we can find food everywhere for him.  I never eat anything but fish on the islands when we go out to eat.  I am trying to imagine cooking pot roast while on Maui.  Never have done something crazy like that.


----------



## slip (Feb 27, 2014)

We went to Buzz's while we were there in December. Nice spot for a late lunch.
Glad you had good luck with the whales. Enjoy the weather still bad here.
This winter just won't end.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 28, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Never tried Buzz's and definitely will try it next month.  I love Kimo's in Lahaina, and I compare every experience with them.  Maybe not fair of me.


Let me assure you that if you compare Buzz's to Kimo's you will be VERY disappointed in Buzz's.  Kimo's is a great restauarant and Buzz's is not in the same league.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 1, 2014)

Drove Upcountry today and the scenery was beautiful  with the clouds swirling around the peaks, the jacurranda trees and everything else in blossom. Pastures with horses and cows that thought they were in Heaven.  It reminded us of the green of Ireland.  If we move to Maui we'd move upcountry.  Years ago we made a wrong turn and ended up at the Kula Hospital.   It has grounds that are every bit as beautiful as any garden anywhere in Hawaii.

We stopped to "talk story" with the staff and found out lunch was being served for $5 for visitors.  Great lunch, especially compared to the meals I've had in hospitals.  Found out the hospital was 100 years old in 2010.  It started out as a TB Hospital because of the humid climate the disease was rampant.  During the war it was used for service men and women especially those having combat fatigue, and now it serves the local community with an ER, minor illness and as an assisted living facility.

The nurses said to be sure and try out Grandma's Coffee House in the "main" road to the winery.  It is about 5 miles from the hospital to the winery and they are among the curviest 5 miles I've ever driven.  When the sign says 5 mph believe it.  Got a really tasty desert wine  and marveled at the size of some of the trees around the grounds.  Numerous Eucaliptus   trees have died on the grounds and a master carver has been at work sculpting the trees into works of art.

We stopped at Grandma's Coffee House and the tables are made from the trunk of a Koa Tree.  About 4" thick, one of the hardest woods on the face of the earth and finished beautifully.  Grrandma has a full line of Hawaii coffees, selection of sandwiches and lunch specials, and pastries to die for.

Both the grounds of the hospital and Grandma's are must see places as if the Winery as long as you don't get car sick.

On the way back to Kihei we took a shortcut to eliminate the downtown traffic.  The road, rt 36,  ends up going right by the sugar mill.  It is a rough road but far better way to gp than through downtown.

We got back about 330 pm   and five minutes later the downpour started and still hasn't stopped.




Sterling


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 1, 2014)

I agree with you.  Upcountry Maui is a delight.  The Lavender Farm is also a "must see".  Our  favorite upcountry town is Makawao.  Don't miss Komoda Bakery in downtown Makawao.


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 1, 2014)

We love the Upcountry too and always recommend it here on TUG.  When we did our tour to Hana, the van took the shortcut too and it saved us a lot of time because it was a very long day.

 How long are you staying, Sterling?


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 1, 2014)

We used to like Buzz's Wharf very much but not the last two times we were there so didn't go back last year. The first time was dinner and service was very slow but they were busy. The second time was a late lunch and the dining room was closed so we had to sit in the other room with no view. The menus are different too.


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 1, 2014)

iconnections said:


> We love the Upcountry too and always recommend it here on TUG.  When we did our tour to Hana, the van took the shortcut too and it saved us a lot of time because it was a very long day.



What is the shortcut you are referring to?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 1, 2014)

In Sterling's post:  





> On the way back to Kihei we took a *shortcut* to eliminate the downtown traffic. The road, rt 36, ends up going right by the sugar mill. It is a rough road but far better way to gp than through downtown.


----------



## slip (Mar 1, 2014)

We took the same drive in December. It was great, it's nice to just take your
Time and checkout all the beautiful surroundings. We stopped off at the 
Lavender farm after DW paraglided. 

Sterling, let us know how things are at the Schooner. Are they done with the 
Concrete work and how does the pool look?


----------



## Luanne (Mar 1, 2014)

Love Grandmas!  We've stopped there each time we've been to Maui ever since we found out about it a few years back.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 1, 2014)

iconnections said:


> We love the Upcountry too and always recommend it here on TUG.  When we did our tour to Hana, the van took the shortcut too and it saved us a lot of time because it was a very long day.
> 
> How long are you staying, Sterling?



Two more weeks--not near long enuf.

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 1, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Was the water choppy?  I cannot eat after a whale watch because I get terribly seasick.  Rick never feels that way, and I wouldn't miss a whale watch, even for a bout of nausea.
> 
> So I love to go.  But eating afterward would be tough.



Seemed smooth to us old salts but we did go through whitecaps on the way back.

Have you ever tried a half or third of a bonine tablet?

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 1, 2014)

artringwald said:


> We went on a whale watch out of Maalaea Harbor 3 weeks and the boat was rolling enough that it was difficult to walk and appear sober. The captain said that Maalaea is one of the windiest harbors in the country. I can see why since it's at the end of a valley between two volcanoes. Whale watch cruises out of Lahaina are probably more likely to be smoother.




That row of wind turbines is there for a reason.  Some of them weren't even spinning on our whale watch.


Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 1, 2014)

*Meet Your Fellow Tuggers*

We hooked up with fellow Tugger Suzy today in Kanapali and had a great meal at Dukes and had a most enjoyable time "talking story".

Suzy is looking forward to going home tomorrow to find 8" of snow!  NOT 


Sterling


----------



## Suzy (Mar 1, 2014)

You would have to remind me about the snow, yuck!

Yes, had a wonderful time meeting Sterling and his lovely wife.  Good food and good company!

Suzy


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 2, 2014)

*Be Careful Everywhere*

I got shot out of the air a few years ago when I posted a message about the dangers to timeshare owners in Mexico.

This should balance things out.

Maui Police don't have a clue about the where a bouts of three women missing on Maui.  One of them is five months with child.  


Sterling


----------



## artringwald (Mar 2, 2014)

More details:

http://mauinow.com/2014/02/18/maui-police-hold-press-conference-on-missing-persons-cases/


----------



## gjw007 (Mar 2, 2014)

I will be in Maui starting March 12-26.  One of my plans is to go whale watching.  I should have an ocean view at Kaanalpi (mis spelled i know) beach club.  I was looking at getting a flight. To Pearl harbor for the day but boy are they expensive


----------



## ronparise (Mar 2, 2014)

Kauai Kid said:


> I got shot out of the air a few years ago when I posted a message about the dangers to timeshare owners in Mexico.
> 
> This should balance things out.
> 
> ...



Which of the  timeshare resorts or hotels were these woman staying at?  And did they go missing from the resort or when visiting some other part of the islands


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 2, 2014)

Okay, those 3 woman could pass for sisters -- same oval faces with cubby round faces --- and very similar smiles.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Mar 2, 2014)

One of these women (Mo) is a close friend of my friend and my previous coworkers. 

Scary.

And Mo's ex-boyfriend left the island a day or two after she disappeared. The police knew he bought a last minute ticket to CA, but told the family they did not have enough evidence to detain him, even though she was last seen with him, and he dropped her car off (without her) the morning after she was reported missing.


----------



## chellej (Mar 2, 2014)

gjw007 said:


> I will be in Maui starting March 12-26.  One of my plans is to go whale watching.  I should have an ocean view at Kaanalpi (mis spelled i know) beach club.  I was looking at getting a flight. To Pearl harbor for the day but boy are they expensive



We'll be on Kauai April 1st...DD is getting married at tunnels and this is my DS's first trip.  He definitely wants to go to Pearl Harbor so I booked his flight into lih and out of HNL and I will use ff miles to get him to oahu 2 days before he leaves so he can do that.

Ticket prices leaving from HNL were actually a little less than round trip out of Lih.  Depending on what kind of tickets you have....you may be able to make this change....if regular tickets, the change fee would probably make it too much.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 2, 2014)

falmouth3 said:


> Any suggestions on trips out of Kauai?
> 
> Sue



Try Captain Andy's.

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 2, 2014)

*The new maui schooner*

It  has been about a year since we were last here.  Here's whats new:

1.  New counter-tops for the kitchen and bathrooms, new cabinets-with self closing drawers, new faucets
2.  New toilets
3.  New refrigerators in most units
4.  New kitchen ranges, ovens, microwaves, sinks, and full sized dishwashers have replaced the miserable 3/4 size dishwashers
5.  Walk through kitchen for ease of use
6.  New tile replaces the old carpet
7.  Wall paper has been removed and all walls refinished and painted
8.  All new furniture everywhere
9.  New Mattress and springs
10.  Remote control air conditioning and flat screen tv's in living room and bedrooms
11. Walk in showers with 1" thick glass doors and built in seating
12.  The unit we're in has a full sized washer and dryer (not stacked)
13.  The pool deck carpeting has been replaced
14.  Free wi-fi and internet connectivity.  So easy to use I connected with only two tries a world record for me

Here is what is scheduled for 2014:
1.  Sidewalks and entrances will be American Disability Act accessible for those needing wheelchairs.  Most already are and the Schooner is waiting fabrication of handrails for those using the stairs rather than the ramps.
2.  The bldg A elevator will be replaced
3.  Gardners have been working furiously to replant areas disturbed by the new sidewalks and ramps.

The original contractor bids for the remake of the Schooner were on the order of $100k per unit!  The Schooner is one of the few resorts that is democratic and owners rejected the contractor bids.  By doing the work in phases and doing much of the work in house the final unit hard cost was about $22k per unit and Schooner owners were able to avoid a special assessment.  

There is still some construction fencing around the stairs since the handrails haven't been installed yet.  They are also waiting for the concrete to dry and cure for maximum strength.

Sterling


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 2, 2014)

All good news. Thanks, Sterling. We'll be there in September for the first time. Looking forward to it.

Any particular 2br units, or other insider-only things we should request? 

Dave


----------



## slip (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks for the update Sterling. I saw the pool carpet upgrade in the newsletter.
I really liked the upgraded kitchen too. DW loved the full sized washer and dryer.
I'm sitting here listen to her play her Mele ukulele she nought during our last trip
Just wishing I was there. Hi of zero here today.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 3, 2014)

*Kulture in Kihei Darlink?*

Yes

We attended the last performance of Pro Arts Production of P.G. Wodhouse's adaption and translation of Ferenc Molnar's "The Play at the Castle" translated and renamed "The Play's the Thing" at their theater in the Azeka Plaza Makai facility.

The play is reputed to be among the funniest ever written about compulsive lying.

Next time you're on Maui check out their website at proartspacific.com

The cast and set was at a most professional level.

Sterling


----------



## n777lt (Mar 3, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Which of the  timeshare resorts or hotels were these woman staying at?  And did they go missing from the resort or when visiting some other part of the islands



They are all residents of Maui, not tourists at all.  There are strong suggestions in the media that the disappearances are NOT related, and were not random.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 3, 2014)

*Delighted to be in Hawaii this March*

We live in Austin Texas because I can remember midwest winters when the thermometer read -34F:  that is the thermometer reading not wind chill.

So we move to Texas, that is in the South, Right??  Where it is warm??

Next door neighbor told me it was 65 F at 8am.  When they got back from church at 1115 am it was 25F.  Dropped 40 degrees in 3 hrs!!  

72F and a rainy day on Maui is great in comparison.  (that's an apple bannana)

Sterling


----------



## CatLovers (Mar 3, 2014)

Kauai Kid said:


> On the way back to Kihei we took a shortcut to eliminate the downtown traffic.  The road, rt 36,  ends up going right by the sugar mill.  It is a rough road but far better way to gp than through downtown.



It's called Hansen Road and it runs east-west connecting Mokulele Highway on the west to Hana Highway in the east.  We think it's in pretty decent shape and it's a great shortcut if you live in the Kihei/Wailea/Makena areas and want to avoid Kahului town on your way to (1) Paia etc onto Hana or (2) Haleakala/upcountry (or vice versa). We routinely shave 10-15 minutes off our total travel time by taking this route so definitely worth a try if you want to give Kahului a miss.


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 3, 2014)

Kauai Kid said:


> Yes
> 
> We attended the last performance of Pro Arts Production of P.G. Wodhouse's adaption and translation of Ferenc Molnar's "The Play at the Castle" translated and renamed "The Play's the Thing" at their theater in the Azeka Plaza Makai facility.
> 
> ...



Good to know.  Thanks, Sterling.


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 3, 2014)

We have never been to the Maui Schooner but are renting a week there the week before Thanksgiving this fall.  It sounds like our timing will be perfect.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 3, 2014)

iconnections said:


> We love the Upcountry too and always recommend it here on TUG.  When we did our tour to Hana, the van took the shortcut too and it saved us a lot of time because it was a very long day.
> 
> How long are you staying, Sterling?



Total of three weeks--leaving the 15th


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 3, 2014)

Kauai Kid said:


> Total of three weeks--leaving the 15th


We miss you by a week!  What a pity.


----------



## barefootnAR (Mar 3, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> All good news. Thanks, Sterling. We'll be there in September for the first time. Looking forward to it.
> 
> Any particular 2br units, or other insider-only things we should request?
> 
> Dave


All of the 2 br units in B building on the third floor are a loft situation. the master bedroom is in the loft(with an a/c in the loft and one in the living room downstairs), second br is downstairs.
2 BR on first and second floor in B building and 2 BR in A building  all rooms on the same level.
We will be there for two weeks in Sept..9-14 /9-28. 
It would be nice to meet. 
Susan


Sterling, thanks for keeping us updated.. We love Grandma's..great price on lunch at the hospital.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 3, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> All good news. Thanks, Sterling. We'll be there in September for the first time. Looking forward to it.
> 
> Any particular 2br units, or other insider-only things we should request?
> 
> Dave



The A bldg for ocean view, the B bldg for ocean view at an angle and pool and BBQ view.  Third floor units are a loft for bedrooms.

We've been pleased with both.

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 4, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> I did not find this to be at all funny.  It would have been terrifying to someone with his problem.



Hopefully he can laugh about it later.  

I don't go go in caves because I think about the ceiling caving in and trapping me.  The wet and dry caves on Kauai were closed because of collapse---no one injured as far as I know.

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 5, 2014)

*Morning Accident at the Schooner*

David the Schooner's chief maintenance magician came to the patio door at 7am and wondered if he could borrow my wife's wheelchair.

A woman tired from the flight over had fallen in the bathroom when she sat down on the tub, thinking it was the commode.

David and I got her in the wheelchair and into her spouses car for a quick trip to the ER.  The pupils of her eyes were the same diameter and she was ornery as a wet cat.  Very good sign nothing was damaged but her dignity.

Saw them both this afternoon and the woman is fine!!! 


The husband said the hospital is shifting from paper records to computer records and confusion reigns.  


Sterling


----------



## slip (Mar 5, 2014)

You can't get away from work, even on vacation. 
You been to Gannon's yet?


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 5, 2014)

*Gannons' on the Green*

Olaha Jeff:

We had lunch at Gallon's on the green in Wailea today.  Wife had an Opa sandwich & fries & soda.  I had an up country salad with blue cheese and a Ruben on rye that I'd put up against anything in NYC.

The view from the terrace is of an Irish green golfing green, fronted by Bouganevelia with the blue Pacific as a background with an ocassional whale spout.  The day was absolutely perfect, the food exceeded perfect, the view reminding us of what Heaven will probably be like, there was a cooling breeze, puffy clouds.

I award the food, presentation, service, and setting my first six (6) star rating ever.  

Eating at Gannon's is worth the 9.5 hr trip to get here from Texas.

The servings are so generous we returned with half my wife's Opa sandwich and half my Ruben on Rye.


----------



## slip (Mar 5, 2014)

Glad you had a great day to go. That whole Wailea area is beautiful. 
Have you lost track of days yet? It's great you have more than a week left.
Enjoy.
Aloha


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 5, 2014)

*Washing the car keys*

When your wife washes the car keys in the washing machine, forgive her, rinse the keys in fresh water, and then dry them all day in a sunny spot and they will work again with a new battery at ACE hardware.

Then, next time, remember to take the keys out of your pants and put them on the dresser where they belong.  :hysterical:

I suspect the same routine would work if you get salt water on the car keys.

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 6, 2014)

*Home Maid Cafe in Kihei*

Right next to Taco Bell

It has a nice name and the tip-off should have been that no one was in the Cafe at 1230.

Avoid this place like the plague & leprosy.  Stingy portions and rip-off prices.  We left half the food and went over to Taco Bell for a Taco.

Home Maid Cafe gets my first ever -1 rating.  Locals have the same opinion.


Sterling


----------



## slip (Mar 6, 2014)

They probably won't be there the next time I'm on Maui then.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 9, 2014)

*Freds' mexican cafe in kihei*

Genuine authentic Mexican food.  A little bit bland by Texas standards but it can be awakened with their imported hot sauce.

Enormous portions suitable for sumo wrestlers in training.:hysterical:

For seniors, split a plate and you'll still take some back to the time-share.

Too noisy at times.

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 9, 2014)

*Vidad's Local Kine Grindz*

Restaurant is located in the Queen Kaahumanu Center on Maui

Great place for people watching:  all the way from beautiful little brown babies, to teenies displaying their wares for drooling high school males, and a few adults of all flavors.

Mixed review on the food:

Wife loved her Shrimp Tempura, 2 scoops rice, & mac salad  

I was very disappointed in the BBQ pork chunks.  at least 1/2 fat with absolutely no BBQ sauce.  Rice and mac salad fine. I'd never order the BBQ Pork plate again.

Several folks ordered shave ice and it looked beautiful.  

There is a real train running around the Queen's Center with a bell and steam whistle:  Wife said if I got on with the 3 and 4 yr olds she never speak to me again.  Promises, Promises  :hysterical:


Sterling


----------

